# French SF Rescue 4 in Burkina Faso



## tomahawk6 (10 May 2019)

Naval commandoes rescued 4 people held by terrorists overnight. Two commandoes were killed in the operation. BZ to the commando unit that executed the mission.

https://www.france24.com/en/france/

- mod edit to clarify where rescue happened -


----------



## RocketRichard (10 May 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Naval commandoes rescued 4 people held by terrorists overnight. Two commandoes were killed in the operation. BZ to the commando unit that executed the mission.
> 
> https://www.france24.com/en/france/


Très sincères condoléances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 May 2019)

More about the raid is now out. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-48228353


----------



## OldSolduer (10 May 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Naval commandoes rescued 4 people held by terrorists overnight. Two commandoes were killed in the operation. BZ to the commando unit that executed the mission.
> 
> https://www.france24.com/en/france/



RIP troops


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 May 2019)

I believe the commandoes were from Fusiliers Marins or the green berets. They go back to WW2 and are modeled on the British SBS. France has a lot of special forces and any of them would have been able to accomplish this mission IMO.


----------



## RocketRichard (10 May 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I believe the commandoes were from Fusiliers Marins or the green berets. They go back to WW2 and are modeled on the British SBS. France has a lot of special forces and any of them would have been able to accomplish this mission IMO.


Commandos Marines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 May 2019)

YouTube,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc_2Rwd0AN0


----------



## RocketRichard (10 May 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> YouTube,
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc_2Rwd0AN0


Yup different from Commandos Marines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 May 2019)

The hostages thank their rescuers. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-48238884


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 May 2019)

It has been revealed that the naval commando's were from the Hubert unit. Being combat swimmers they are akin to Navy SEALs ?

https://www.france24.com/en/20190511-french-hostages-burkina-faso-soldiers-killed 

http://www.specwarnet.net/europe/commando_hubert.htm


----------



## Retired AF Guy (11 May 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I believe the commandoes were from Fusiliers Marins or the green berets. They go back to WW2 and are modeled on the British SBS. France has a lot of special forces and any of them would have been able to accomplish this mission IMO.



You are right. From NEWSREP:



> The French Ministry of the Armed Forces announced that the two commandos were assigned to Commando Hubert, a naval SOF unit and approximate equivalent of the U.S. Navy SEALs. The operators were identified as Petty Officers First Class (OR-6) Cedric de Pierrepont, age 32, and Alain Bertoncello, age 27.





> Commando Hubert falls under the Force des Fusiliers Marins et Commandos (FORFUSCO). It is one of the French Navy’s seven SOF teams.


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 May 2019)

Reports of the assault was that 20 operators were involved and that they were surprised to find an American and ROK hostage being held along with 2 French hostages. Four tango's were killed and one ran off. The Hubert Commandoes were deployed in March to the AO. Key to the operation was the ability to track the hostage takers in real time.


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 May 2019)

State ceremonies were held in Paris today for the fallen petty officers where they were posthumously awarded the Legion of Honor and promotion to first mate if my poor French was correct. Here a couple of videos.  
Procession to Les Invalides and ceremony.

https://www.france24.com/en/20190514-live-france-tribute-troops-slain-burkina-faso-hostage-raid


https://www.france24.com/en/20190514-live-france-tribute-troops-slain-burkina-faso-hostage-raid


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Jun 2019)

I was reviewing the State ceremony for the two fallen naval commandoes of Commando Hubert. The ceremony features their association with the British special forces. The green beret and the music Marche Des Soldats du Robert Bruce an interesting bag pipe tune I had not heard before. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqdqV2Llsuc


----------



## Retired AF Guy (3 Jun 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I was reviewing the State ceremony for the two fallen naval commandoes of Commando Hubert. The ceremony features their association with the British special forces. The green beret and the music Marche Des Soldats du Robert Bruce an interesting bag pipe tune I had not heard before.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqdqV2Llsuc



Translation from one of the commentators: "This goes back to the Celtic Brennus Chief. 'A french has the same rights in Scotland as a Scot in France'. Act ratified a second time by Philippe le Bel. It is for this reason that the town of Aubigny on Nere, North of Bourges is called the city of Stuart. French and Scots are blood brothers."

Wikipedia entry on Brennus. No mention of France or Scotland. Philippe le Bel refers to Philip IV of France. France and Scotland have a long history going back Middle Ages. 

Another explanation (third entry down) is as follows: According to Tradition this march was played by King Robert Bruce's armies marching towards Bannockburn in June 1314, where the Scots' victory over the British entailed the independence of Scotland. It was also played, said one, at the entrance of Joan of Arc and Charles VII in liberated orleans in May 1429 ... The king of Scotland, ally of France having provided 15 000 soldiers to his ally don the 'archers of the cotrps of the king' composed of 125 Scottish nobles who were his close guard ..."

For a fuller explanation see Wiki article on Scots Wha Hae.


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Jun 2019)

Thanks for the explanation learned something today.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 Jun 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the explanation learned something today.



You're welcome.


----------

